# Stallion breeding issues



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Could be the mare.


Could also be that the stallion is having virility or soundness issues. Older stallions sometimes will not mount a mare if they have a lot of pain in the stifles, hocks, etc. I would schedule a full breeding examination for your stallion from a good equine reproductive vet. It could be that he's just not able to breed anymore.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

He's 23. 24 horse years = 70 Human years. Need to have a vet check and see if he's still got the erm... juices... to get flowing.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Have a vet check him to see if he's sterile or not. Right now, if the mare hasn't been under lights, she's not cycling, so the stallion gets up close and his nose tells him, "NOPE" and so he just eats and enjoys the companionship. No point in throwing money down the toilet on supplements that aren't known to be needed. The vet will tell you quickly whether he's still "got it" or not.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Yep. Too early for most mares. If he successfully bred last year then I suspect she's just starting to have the hormones cranking up. If she was truly in heat for two weeks she has issues that need addressed.


----------



## JustW0lfy1 (Feb 11, 2020)

I agree with getting him checked by the vet. Our senior stallion (just turned 18) he started doing the same and it was because he was starting to get arthritis in his hocks and it was also just time to retire him from breeding. Now he's a happy, healthy trail partner and lesson horse. But for sure get him vet checked just to make sure.


----------

